# Stanley 92 Reproduction



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Garrett Wade is offering an Indian made "reproduction" of the Stanley 92 shoulder plane along with a few others. A couple searches turned up 0 actual reviews on-line...

Sooooo... whose gonna bite the bullet on this one and report back?:gun_bandana: I spent all my money on baby toys and there aint none left for me!:blink:

Anyone try this one out yet? Even held one and can comment on the craftsmanship?


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

there is a co out of india label thier stuff "rider".....appears they are the ones....alot of the uk users are talking about them and it seems hit and miss on them.....search "india planes rider" and you can find some reviews


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

:laughing: google that exact phrase with quotes and the only thing it returns is this thread, haha

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------

